# Ceci (n')est (pas) un tatouage



## error-motivationnotfound

Bonjour à tous!

[…]
Je veux un tatouage inspirée par la peinture de René Magritte " Ceci n'est pas une pipe". Alors je me demandais si ça devait être […] "ceci est un tatouage"? […]

Ce n'est pas si important pour moi que le tatouage soit aussi proche de l'original que possible, il faut simplement que ce sera évident que c'est en fait un tatouage. Vous comprenez ce que je veux dire?

*Note des modérateurs :* Cette discussion sur l'opportunité des tours négatif et positif a été scindée du fil ceci est / c'est.


----------



## OLN

[…] le véritable clin d’œil à Magritte serait _Ceci n'est pas un tatouage._


----------



## error-motivationnotfound

Peut-être que je choisi celui-là alors. Merci de m'avoir aidé!  
J'ai pensé à "Ceci n'est pas un tatouage" aussi mais je pense que l'idée n'est pas vraiment juste là.. Parce que ce sera un tatouage quand même. Si c'était une photo d'un tatouage ce serait correct mais je pense que dans ce cas, pas vraiment.


----------



## Maître Capello

Je rejoins entièrement OLN : seul _Ceci *n'*est *pas* un tatouage_ est un vrai clin d'œil à Magritte et est vraiment drôle, car c'est un contresens. Si vous écrivez _Ceci est un tatouage_ alors que c'est bel et bien un tatouage, c'est une lapalissade sans intérêt.

[…]


----------



## error-motivationnotfound

[…]

Je comprends votre vue sur ce sujet mais moi, je trouve pas la contradiction si drôle. Je préfére _C'est un tatouage. _Peut-être il faut savoir que j'ai eu du mal à choisir mon premier tatouage, donc ce serait amusant parce que ce serait littéralement un tatouage.

La langue est intéressante comme ça, le contexte change notre interprétation


----------



## OLN

Libre à toi de ne pas tenir compte de nos réponses, mais attends-toi à ce que d'autres francophones te fasses remarquer que ce n'est pas particulièrement bien inspiré et surtout, que ce n'est pas amusant du tout sans la référence immédiatement compréhensible à Magritte. Tu risques te passer le reste de ta vie à expliquer et justifier ton choix. À bon entendeur, salut !


----------



## k@t

Ben moi, je rejoins error-motivationnotfound, je trouve que _Ceci n’est pas un tatouage_ n’aurait guère de sens, puisque contrairement à la pipe de Magritte qui n’était effectivement pas une pipe, le tatouage de error en sera bien un. Alors, c’est justement le truisme qui est marrant, et le clin d’œil à Magritte fonctionne donc d’autant mieux

[…]


----------



## error-motivationnotfound

Vous avez parfaitement compris ce que je voulais dire, c'est génial! 
C'est rassurant d'entendre que je ne suis pas le seul qui le voir comme ça.


----------



## Maître Capello

k@t said:


> contrairement à la pipe de Magritte qui n’était effectivement pas une pipe



 Ben si…


----------



## error-motivationnotfound

Ce que Magritte veut dire avec cette peinture est qu'il s'agit seulement une représentation de pipe, pas une pipe vrai ou concrète. C'est pourquoi il y a le texte "Ceci n'est pas une pipe". Vous pouvez googler « La trahison des images » pour plus d'information.


----------



## k@t

Maître Capello said:


> Ben si…


Ben non...


error-motivationnotfound said:


> Ce que Magritte veut dire avec cette peinture est qu'il s'agit seulement une représentation de pipe


Et voilà : sémiologie de base !
Dans le même esprit, on dit classiquement que le mot _chien_ ne mord pas, pas plus que le mot _feu_ ne brûle, ou le mot _lumière_ n’éclaire, et ainsi de suite.


----------



## Maître Capello

Sauf que par métonymie, on dit bien qu'un tableau, une photographie, un tatouage, etc. représentant un objet *est* cet objet. Si je montre une photo de la tour Eiffel à l'assistance et que je dis : « C'est la tour Eiffel », il ne viendrait spontanément à l'esprit de personne de me contredire. Ce n'est qu'en tournant la phrase négativement que le paradoxe de Magritte prend tout son sens et fait réfléchir, contrairement au truisme insipide du tour positif…

@error-motivationnotfound : Faites comme vous le voulez, mais je gage qu'OLN et moi-même ne sommes certainement pas les seuls francophones à être de cet avis. Il faut donc vous attender à des critiques, ce qui est plutôt gênant pour un tatouage qui est quelque chose de permanent… Sinon, faites-vous tatouer : « Je n'aime pas les tatouages ! »


----------



## k@t

Vous êtes bien d'accord que le cas du tableau de Magritte - qui n’est pas une pipe mais la représentation d’une pipe - et celui du tatouage d’error - qui n’est pas une représentation de tatouage, mais un tatouage - ne sont pas équivalents ? Ainsi, le premier doit en toute logique être mis à la forme négative, contrairement au deuxième.



Maître Capello said:


> contrairement au truisme insipide du tour positif…


Sauf qu’il prend toute sa saveur du fait même du clin d’œil à Magritte.
Par ailleurs, même si Magritte n’avait pas peint cette toile, la phrase a quelque chose d’autologique qui suffit à lui donner du piquant. 
Après, tout le monde n'est pas obligé de goûter ce genre de mets logico-linguistiques.



Maître Capello said:


> Il faut donc vous attender à des critiques


L'occasion de discussions possiblement intéressantes !


----------



## Mai10six

Je suis d'accord abec OLN sur le fait que "Ceci est un tatouage" ne sera pas compris comme un clin d’œil à Magritte et par conséquent tombe complètement à plat. Pour la simple raison que tatouage est une technique particulière permettant de représenter un objet, et "pipe" un objet représenté par une technique particulière, ce qui met justement en lumière la différence entre signifiant et signifié , qui était le but recherché par l'artiste. Lequel, s'il avait dit : "Ceci est une peinture" ou "Ceci est un tableau" aurait simplement énoncé un truisme sans intérêt.
Pour établir un lien manifeste avec Magritte à la forme affirmative souhaitée par error-motivationnotfound, il faudrait écrire quelque chose comme: "Ceci est un/une [objet représenté] tatoué(e) ou "Ceci est un tatouage de [objet représenté].


----------



## iuytr

Essayez avec : "ceci est peut -être un tatouage"ou "ceci n'est peut être pas un tatouage" 


Plus sérieusement, je comprends le problème, il me semble qu'un tatouage avec les mots "ceci est un tatouage" et la même écriture que sur le tableau serait quand même souvent reconnu comme une référence à Magritte, mais comme le montre les posts les interprétations seraient différentes.


----------



## OLN

Rappelons qu'error-motivationnotfound  n'a pas opté pour "*Ceci* est un tatouage" :


error-motivationnotfound said:


> Je préfére _C'est un tatouage._


Lequel de vous penserait immédiatement à Magritte ? Quid des non francophones ?

Des choses un peu drôles — et encore, on sourira une fois, mais pas deux —  seraient :
-  que que le texte soit si petit qu'il faille s'approcher de près pour le lire  ; _C'est un tatouage_ répondrait à l'interrogation _Qu'est-ce que c'est ?_
-  que le tatouage imite une cicatrice ou une tache de vin ou ressemble à une décalcomanie délébile et soit accompagné du texte


error-motivationnotfound said:


> Peut-être il faut savoir que j'ai eu du mal à choisir mon premier tatouage, donc ce serait amusant parce que ce serait littéralement un tatouage.


Peut-être que l'humour est là : ton premier tatouage ne ressemble pas ou plus à un tatouage (?). En attendant, je persiste à dire que _C'est_ est plat.


----------



## snarkhunter

OLN said:


> En attendant, je persiste à dire que _C'est_ est plat.


... c'est surtout que la référence souhaitée à Magritte me semble rendre obligatoire l'utilisation de la forme _"Ceci est / Ceci n'est pas"_.


----------



## Mai10six

OLN said:


> Rappelons qu'error-motivationnotfound  n'a pas opté pour "*Ceci* est un tatouage"





snarkhunter said:


> ... c'est surtout que la référence souhaitée à Magritte me semble rendre obligatoire l'utilisation de la forme _"Ceci est / Ceci n'est pas"_.



Ah oui, en plus, l'absence de "ceci" est un écran supplémentaire, qui pour le coup supprime toute allusion à Magritte, déjà qu'elle est déjà assez savante et susceptible de n'être comprise que d'un petit cercle de personnes suffisamment cultivées...
A tout prendre, économisez dans ce cas de précieux cm² de votre peau pour un projet futur et contentez-vous pour celui-là d'un laconique "Tatouage: [le tatouage en question]", ce sera moins hermétique, mais plus immédiatement rigolo pour tout le monde.


----------



## k@t

OLN said:


> Rappelons qu'error-motivationnotfound  n'a pas opté pour "*Ceci* est un tatouage" :
> 
> 
> error-motivationnotfound said:
> 
> 
> 
> Je préfére _C'est un tatouage._
Click to expand...

Ici, j’avais compris que ce que préférait error était la forme affirmative _vs_ celle négative. Ce sur quoi je le rejoins, mais peu importe à la limite, ce n’est pas une affaire de français.
En revanche, s’il veut dire qu’il préfère *ce* vs *ceci*, je lui déconseillerais en effet ce choix (pour les deux raisons précédemment évoquées : référence à Magritte + valeur intensifiante de _ceci _par rapport à _ce_).

Par ailleurs, j’avais compris que _Ceci est un tatouage_ était le tatouage* et non la légende d’un autre tatouage. S’il s’agit de ce dernier cas, je vous rejoins et trouve aussi en effet que ça fonctionne moins bien, mais ça reste malgré tout le choix d’error.


* Quelque chose dans ce genre :


----------



## JClaudeK

OLN said:


> Tu risques te passer le reste de ta vie à expliquer et justifier ton choix.


_Se justifier ? _
Le pire qui puisse lui arriver est que l'allusion à Magritte ne soit pas comprise.


----------



## Maître Capello

k@t said:


> Vous êtes bien d'accord que le cas du tableau de Magritte - qui n’est pas une pipe mais la représentation d’une pipe - et celui du tatouage d’error - qui n’est pas une représentation de tatouage, mais un tatouage - ne sont pas équivalents ?


Ils ne sont certes pas totalement équivalents, mais cela ne veut pas pour autant dire qu'il faut privilégier le tour positif dans le cas du tatouage.



k@t said:


> Sauf qu’il prend toute sa saveur du fait même du clin d’œil à Magritte.


Justement non. Pour être vraiment un clin d'œil à Magritte, il faut que le tour soit négatif. Sinon il ne sera pas compris comme tel ainsi que plusieurs personnes l'ont relevé. Pour moi, la seule allusion claire à Magritte pour une phrase positive serait de faire graver _Ceci est une pipe_ sur une vraie pipe. Mais pour un tatouage, à moins que le mot _pipe_ ne soit utilisé, l'allusion n'est à mon avis pas suffisamment évidente avec un tour positif.



k@t said:


> la phrase a quelque chose d’autologique qui suffit à lui donner du piquant


Peut-être, mais c'est un autre débat…


----------



## DearPrudence

Je suis d'accord avec k@t : à l'inverse du tableau de Magritte, qui est bien un tableau (représentant une pipe), et non une pipe, le tatouage est bien un tatouage, ce qu'il renforce en l'écrivant noir sur blanc (enfin, ou toute autre couleur )
Pour moi, autant "c'est un tatouage" est une phrase "banale", autant "*ceci est un tatouage*" me fait penser à Magritte.
Au pire, essaie un tatouage temporaire pour tester les réactions avant de te tatouer à vie ?  Si ça te fatigue trop d'expliquer la référence, que certains trouvent capillotractée, alors choisis autre chose)


----------



## snarkhunter

Maître Capello said:


> Pour être vraiment un clin d'œil à Magritte, il faut que le tour soit négatif. Sinon il ne sera pas compris comme tel ainsi que plusieurs personnes l'ont relevé.


... ça dépend !


----------



## Reynald

Ben voilà une idée de tatouage !


----------



## DearPrudence

Pas sûre que tout le monde goûte cet humour


----------



## k@t

Maître Capello said:


> k@t said:
> 
> 
> 
> la phrase a quelque chose d’autologique qui suffit à lui donner du piquant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peut-être, mais c'est un autre débat…
Click to expand...


Ben si un peu quand même : la réflexivité, la circularité et ce que ça peut avoir de marrant / titillant  - pour certains - ne fonctionne vraiment bien que si la phrase est affirmative ; on est donc bien en plein dans le sujet de ce fil qui débat de :


moderateurs said:


> l'opportunité des tours négatif et positif





Je vois que la forme négative en fait réagir certains de façon plutôt véhémente ! 
(Pour accéder au commentaire, cliquer sur le lien ci-dessous.)





Ceci est un Hipster Stupide

Bon on pourrait toujours sauver le truc en disant que ce n'est en effet pas un _tattoo_, mais un _tatouage_, peut-être était-ce l'intention du tatoué ?


----------



## volo

En se faisant tatouer _C'est un tatouage_ on pourrait aussi faire comprendre aux "lecteurs" qu'il ne s'agit pas d'une inscription temporaire, amovible, faite avec un feutre, mais d'un vrai tatouage immuable, permanent, à vie.


----------



## snarkhunter

Je propose le tatouage suivant : _"Ce bras n'est pas tatoué : il est à moué"_ !  
Mais on s'éloigne peut-être un peu du sujet, là...


----------



## PatriceD

Courage, error motivation not found (ceci est un pseudonyme), un tatouage n'a pas à être compris par tout le monde, et ceux qui connaissent le tableau de Magritte comprendront... s'ils ont compris le message de Magritte toutefois !
Ceci est un tatouage conviendra parfaitement à ces derniers.


----------

